#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ftth - quantas ativações por técnico

## Carajas

Caros empresários e futuros empresários, (Aqueles que ainda são, sem dúvidas um dia será)


Hoje fui questionado por um aluno sobre qual a média de produtividade diária de um colaborador.


A pergunta foi: - Professor, por onde você já passou, qual a média de instalações/ativações com fibra óptica um único técnico é capaz de fazer por dia?


Então caros colegas, podem me ajudar a responder essa pergunta?




O senário no caso desse aluno é.
Usam conectores rápidos, cabo drop figura 8, escada de fibra 5mt, e não têm ajudante, a logística é moto com Baú.


Alguém pode opinar?

----------


## tonfy

Olá. 
Bom questionamento!

Algo que eu também gostaria de saber.

Mas vi fazerem 4 e ouvi dizer que fazem até 8.

Mas a realidade de cada um se diferencia.

----------


## avatar52

Aqui não contabilizo, mas cada equipe é composta por um técnico e um ajudante, posso falar por alto umas 6 instalações.

----------


## wala

Depende da distancia das caixas de atendimento quanto mais longe e arvores mais dificil, agora se for no estilo as grandes operadoras, caixa a cada 2 postes ai sim da pra fazer de 4 a 6 instalação com ajudante.

----------


## Carajas

Obrigado por compartilhar amigo.
É importante saber.

----------


## Carajas

As caixas são próximas sim.
E muito obrigado por sua resposta.

----------


## Carajas

> Depende da distancia das caixas de atendimento quanto mais longe e arvores mais dificil, agora se for no estilo as grandes operadoras, caixa a cada 2 postes ai sim da pra fazer de 4 a 6 instalação com ajudante.


Valeu pela sua resposta

----------


## Carajas

Te agradeço por compartilhar.

----------


## elielton

Já tive essa experiência com um técnico meu que é muito bom ele trabalhou 30 dias sozinho e fez em média por dia 3 ativações, porém nossos técnico de ftth sempre trabalham em equipe e fazem em média 6 ativações dia.

----------


## fabriciocpd

Depende muito da região, da distancia de cada cliente até o splitter para puxar a fibra, aqui tem técnico que consegue fazer 4 em um dia, outros que fazem 1 só e reclamando muito.
Aqui normalmente trabalha 2 técnicos, pois os donos eram da OI e sempre dizem que trabalhar sozinho é muito ruim, pois os outros provedores aqui, normalmente só trabalha 1 técnico para fazer instalação.

----------


## wilgel

Instalação em fibra de moto?
E como você vai levar a escada e equipamentos de segurança do técnico?
Isso é gambiarra.

----------


## Carajas

> Instalação em fibra de moto?
> E como você vai levar a escada e equipamentos de segurança do técnico?
> Isso é gambiarra.


Opa amigo .
É sidcar e temos um suporte para as escadas.

Qual a sua opinião?

----------


## Carajas

> Já tive essa experiência com um técnico meu que é muito bom ele trabalhou 30 dias sozinho e fez em média por dia 3 ativações, porém nossos técnico de ftth sempre trabalham em equipe e fazem em média 6 ativações dia.


Muito obrigado companheiro, sua observação é muito importante

----------


## Carajas

> Depende muito da região, da distancia de cada cliente até o splitter para puxar a fibra, aqui tem técnico que consegue fazer 4 em um dia, outros que fazem 1 só e reclamando muito.
> Aqui normalmente trabalha 2 técnicos, pois os donos eram da OI e sempre dizem que trabalhar sozinho é muito ruim, pois os outros provedores aqui, normalmente só trabalha 1 técnico para fazer instalação.


Obrigado companheiro. Sua opinião é de grande valia

----------


## chocobama

Aproveitando, eu gostaria que os técnicos de plantão entrassem em contato para avaliar a possibilidade de realizar algumas fusões e montar algumas CTOs e caixas de emenda. A empresa que passou o meu cabeamento esta me enrolando para finalizar o projeto. Agora só falta a parte fina: DGO e caixas.

Estou em São Paulo - Zona Noroeste.

----------


## gabrieltp

Acredito que instalações sem ajudante consigam fazer até umas 5, porém, depende de X fatores.
Com ajudante conseguem fazer até 8-10 diariamente.

----------


## Carajas

> Acredito que instalações sem ajudante consigam fazer até umas 5, porém, depende de X fatores.
> Com ajudante conseguem fazer até 8-10 diariamente.


Obrigado companheiro. Vou fazer nota disso 

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Carajas

> Olá. 
> Bom questionamento!
> 
> Algo que eu também gostaria de saber.
> 
> Mas vi fazerem 4 e ouvi dizer que fazem até 8.
> 
> Mas a realidade de cada um se diferencia.


Verdade. Abs

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## PortaNET

> Acredito que instalações sem ajudante consigam fazer até umas 5, porém, depende de X fatores.
> Com ajudante conseguem fazer até 8-10 diariamente.


Hehe quero ver fazer instalação puxando media de 150m a 300mts de cabo em postes com obstáculos como árvores e falta de postes na instalação de um cliente e fazer 8 a 10 instalações por dia fusionando ma caixa e na roseta na casa do cliente, usando fita bap, esticadores etc... Etc... Como manda a lei sem obstruir o cabo de fibra óptica de outras operadoras ou interlacar o seu cabo na rede de outro provedor ou operadora.

----------


## tonfy

> Aqui não contabilizo, mas cada equipe é composta por um técnico e um ajudante, posso falar por alto umas 6 instalações.


Obrigado por participar.

----------

